# Can't make NFS over Kerberos work



## prvcowboy (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't mount NFS using 
	
	



```
sec=krb5
```
 with error message 
	
	



```
mount.nfs4: mount(2): Permission denied
```
 It does ho*w*e*v*er mount with 
	
	



```
sec=sys
```
 Kerberos server is set up, GSS is running, keytab is exported. `gssd -vd` shows nothing and the only clue I have is 
	
	



```
nfsd: can't register svc name
```
 message on nfsd start.

That's the only server that shows that error and doesn't work. I can mount NFS with krb5 from other servers. No errors in kdc logs either. 

How can get more logs?


----------

